# I'm not ready for christmas



## sandalwood (Nov 27, 2006)

It feels like the holidays go by so fast and are so hectic I rarely feel I even get a chance to enjoy them. I wish I could just slow things down a bit. I tried to start my christmas shopping over the weekend and just felt completely overwhelmed with the crowds and the traffic. I think I'm going to do most of my shopping online this year.


----------



## jade (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm hoping to finish up my christmas shopping this week so I can just relax and enjoy the rest of the season. Most of my shopping was done online as well. The malls are too hectic for me.


----------

